
Show HN: Coin-op Web, a simple app to help you stop wasting time on the internet - mistnim
https://github.com/mistnim/coin-op-web
======
chatmasta
This is a nice idea but wouldn't it be much more useful if it only
disconnected you from a subset of the web (i.e. distracting websites) like
SelfControl.app? You obviously need the web for productivity.

